# New cage! Just add rats! And zip ties. Lots of them.



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I got my new cage in the other day! I bought a Martin Rat Skyscraper. My husband and I put it together rather quickly using zip ties. Lots and lots of zip ties. I never want to see another zip tie again.

Anyway, we added all four rats (we introduced the little ones to the big boys before we added them all to the new cage!) and they went nuts! They love to climb and explore! They are so happy! Here are pictures! The few that turned out anyway. My camera does not like taking picture of the cage mesh.










The new cage! It's not exactly how I want it, but I figure that I can add new things inside as I have money.










The rats being cute! Kenshin is licking my daughter's hand and Toboe is wondering what is going on!










They reall love their rock, so I had to put it in!










Here's Kenshin in the new cage.










Here's Yuki in the new cage.










Toboe










Kohaku

And if anyone was wondering how introductions went.....










They went really well!  

They love their cage so much more than the big terrarium. I'm so glad that I switched!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

So adorable!
Loving the names. ;P

I also have that same white bowl with the fish skeleton on it. lol


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they all look so happy in their new home


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Whats the deal with the zippies... is that how they are meant to be 
put together, like do they come with the cage?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Am I wrong to be so excited over colourful zip ties?!

I second the motion they look happy!  Well done on the cage


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Aww, I love rat piles, especially when one or more rats are being squished and looking totally happy about it 

Congrats on the new cage and the successful intros!


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you all so very much! I too love happy colored zip ties! They didn't come with the cage. It comes with metal crimp rings. But I heard that they rust and are a pain. Everyone was suggesting zip ties so I went with that! 

They are SO much happier in their new cage compared to the terrarium. There is no comparison. They climb and race around and are so happy that they can sniff us and be kissed through the cage!

I love my squishy rat pile! Kenshin LOVES the babies and is usually sleeping with them. Yuki is okay with them but doesn't normally play with them. But everyone gets along so well! I love my Pink Eyed Rat Family!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I used the metal crimp rings, they do rust but they aren't that big of a deal. It's not like the rats live on the rings, lol.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Susinko said:


> Thank you all so very much! I too love happy colored zip ties! They didn't come with the cage. It comes with metal crimp rings. But I heard that they rust and are a pain. Everyone was suggesting zip ties so I went with that!


They can be a pain to get on but they are a major pain if you ever want to take the things off. Zip ties are great because if you ever want to get creative & customize the cage, all you do is snip & rezip.

Most of my cages are Frankenstein's. I find them for free on freecyle or I buy them dirt cheap at garage sales, thrift stores or on CL. Even if a section is damaged I can salvage pieces to use with another cage. I have even managed to gather up a few extra plastic pans so this makes cleaning cages a snap. With so many rats we have come up with really creative ways to make our jobs as easy as possible.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> They can be a pain to get on but they are a major pain if you ever want to take the things off. Zip ties are great because if you ever want to get creative & customize the cage, all you do is snip & rezip.


That's actually another reason I went with zip ties. If I ever have to take the cage apart in the future, it will be much easier with the zip ties. Since you don't know what the future holds, I like to be prepared!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! very cute! very big cage by the way. lol.
ttyl,
skitza


----------

